# Fireball Rollers



## TheGame

Can someone tell me the characteristics of Fireball Rollers....

Why are the Birmingham Rollers more popular now?


----------



## bigislerollers

Ok, let me try this...........this is not gospel. 

First of all "Fireball" rollers are Birmingham rollers. They are a strain of birmingham roller like the Pensom's, Jaconettes, Plona's, ect.

The original Fireballs were bred for their high, long flying time and deep rolling. Rolls of 100 plus feet are not uncommon. They were not bred for kit competitions, ie. teamwork, kitting ability or speed in the roll like the "competition rollers" of today. Don't get me wrong, there are flyers that do fly Fireballs in competition and do very well with them. Like anything else, they have bred the birds to their own standards. There seems to be a resurgance in the popularity of the Fireballs lately.


----------



## TheGame

Thanks alot for the clarification...


----------



## chai_ch3ngsta

Hi The Game, check out my Fireball/ Whittingham Roller Group and you'll learn more about them...

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/promotingfireballandwhittinghamrollers/


----------



## chai_ch3ngsta

I wouldnt consider Fireballs as a birminghams because they were both bred for different performance but they both were from England...


----------



## LittleJohn

not to hijack the post here...but could someone tell me what a kit is?


----------



## TAWhatley

LittleJohn said:


> not to hijack the post here...but could someone tell me what a kit is?


A kit is a group of Roller pigeons that flys and "performs" together. If you will have a look at our Breed Of The Week Forum, you will see a very good article there about Rollers, and it discusses the different kit sizes used in competition. Here's a link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f64/birmingham-rollers-32183.html

Terry


----------



## fresnobirdman

fireballs are not the same as Birmingham,
they are Whitinghams!

they are a different breed,
has nothing in common with the birimingham rollers.

the fireball rollers are not as popular because they are not used on compitions, they fly too high to be scored for their style and speed,

you have to try fireballs for yourself to know how they do cause all those rumors you hear about they not kitting are a lott of bull sh!t.

they kit as well as any birimingham, 
they have the same rate of roll downs as any biriminghams,
and can roll as fast as any birimingham!

all those negative rumors about fireballs are not true.

fireball have to high super high because of their deep rolling,
if they fly low, they are gonna hit the ground,


now the reason i think that people say they cant kit is because of their deep rolling, they cant catch up, thats a lie, they fly in small circles high in the sly, its easy for they to kit,
not like the biriminghams that fly low and make big turns, so any deeper birimingham cant catch up with the kit.


----------



## garson

I want get back in to rollers I had a few when I was a kid. I'm looking to buy a few pair of deep rollers to start my loft. I live in lake county northern cali.


----------



## LittleJohn

you should have no problem finding someone in your area that has some nice birds...Cali is full of a lot of VERY good birds! Ask around...


----------

